# Probleme mit der SD Card



## Wildthing (3. Januar 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem beim Herunterladen der Bilder von der SD Card auf den PC. Manchmal kommt es vor das er das Format nicht erkennt. Dabei sind die Bilder im jpg Format gespeichert. Stecke ich nun die SD Card in mein Notebook kann ich mir die Bilder anschauen. Machmal funktioniert das allerdings auch nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl, das dass je nach Laune des PC´s oder des Notebooks passiert. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie und warum? Ich wäre sehr dankbar.

Grüße und ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hast du es schon Mal mit einer alternativen SD-Card probiert?
Das könnte Aufschluss geben obs an der SD-Card liegt.
Vllt. manchmal Lesefehler.


MfG Alexander12

PS: Auch gutes neues!


----------

